# Fish ID Question



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

I've pulled some weird stuff out of the Bayou...but this is the weirdest. Fins that look like wings and small feet. Any ideas what this is? Toadfish maybe?


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sea Robin


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, I guess the next question is: are they good for anything?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

They make good cut bait. Flounders love sea robin strips.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (10/6/2008)*They make good cut bait. Flounders love sea robin strips.


I seen that one coming !!! :letsparty


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep,Sea Robin. Not good for anything human wise but it didn't ask too look like that so let it go. Somethings got to clean up the mess of endangered Red Snapper on the gulf floor!:hoppingmad


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

There are about a dozen sea robin species- the one in your picture is _Prionotus tribulus, _the Bighead Sea Robin. If you catch a sea robin hook-and-line, the vast majority of the time it is this species. They're totally harmless- no venom, no nasty bite- and they feed on things buried in the mud, like polychaete worms. The meat is edible but there isn't much of it. 

I second their presence in an aquarium- they are so interesting to watch but shouldn't be kept with anything aggressive. Had one as an undergrad that would take food from your hands.


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Up noth we eat the sea robin's ,as long as they are about 5lb or better, we use the skin for (Fluke ) Flounder here.The meat is white and good. Filet the fish and try them .Almost as good as blow fish (chicken of the sea).


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, right after I took the pic I released him back to the bayou. He swam away happy...I guess, if fish can be happy. In any case...it's good to know what it was.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (10/6/2008)*They make good cut bait. Flounders love sea robin strips.
> ...


I'm not making it up. I nail the flounders all the time on jigs tipped with robin fish strips.

_This is from an article by Dr. Fred Deegan, a fishbiologist over in Mississippi._

_For bait, there are many options. Dead shrimp, squid, or cut-bait (fish) all work well; and, of course, live shrimp or finger mullet are also quite productive. The best flounder bait of all, though, is a strip of sea robin belly. For some reason unbeknownst to me, flounder simply cannot resist sea robin belly strips. Unfortunately, you cannot expect to visit your local bait shop or seafood market to buy a sea robin. You'll either have to catch your own or pal up with someone who has a shrimp boat. Because they are bottom-feeders, sea robins are often caught incidentally by shrimpers. And they are promply discarded overboard. Persuade your shrimping buddy to save you a few of these, and you'll be an instant success at flounder fishing. _

_http://www.datasync.com/~dbb/flounder.htm_


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

You'll cut up anythingfor flounder bait. I've evenseen you cut up keeper flounder for strips to catch more flounder. Not to mention all them poor little snapper that cross your path. oke


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I've cleaned a lot of AJ's with Sea Robins in their bellies. I'll bet they could be used for bait off-shore.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (10/7/2008)*You'll cut up anythingfor flounder bait. I've evenseen you cut up keeper flounder for strips to catch more flounder.


Only the white side.


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

They make an awesome AJ bait if you can keep them alive


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (10/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/6/2008)*
> ...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I know....I just needed an excuse to post the Dr. Deegan article.:letsdrink


----------

